# Screen Door



## Cyclone (Jun 28, 2004)

Over the weekend our 19 month old took two tumbles down the steps. The latch on the screen door is not very sturdy and can easily come unlatched by pushing on the screen.

Luckly only a fat lip, scratches, and few choice words for the manufacturer.

Any tips on how to secure better? Thinking about installing a hook and eyelet.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm happy there were no serious injuries. There easily could have been.

Hook and eyelet is what I would do. Easy and effective.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't like the screen door latch either. Some RV's have "bump to open" screen doors on them. I would install a more positive lock on the doors if I were you. I don't have little ones, so I haven't done it myself.

Glad the injuries weren't too severe.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi, when our daughter was little I made a small gate alittle bigger than the door.It was real simple,straight sticks and dowles for the runs. propted it against the inside wall against the door and put velcro strips to hold it there. that way we could have the door open , go, in or out ( by stepping over it )and not worry she would fall.
or you can adjust the door to open harder...it will probably close harder though.

Kim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm glad someone posted about this (although I am sorry to hear that a child actually did fall out). With 3 little one's under 4 years old this is one thing that I am going to have to address ASAP.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Has anyone added a closer to the screen door? We added a grill to protect the screen, but the latch is really weak. Is anyone else's screen door not level? Our outer door is, but the screen is not and there are no hinges to adjust.


----------



## Aquaduct (May 30, 2004)

I'd really consider adding a gate and not latching the door tighter. These are pretty flimsy doors and if the latch doesn't give, I'd bet the door does. Then, instead of a child that just falls down the steps (and most children fall down steps at some point, many worse than this), you've got a child that falls and gets tied up in the door which could be really disastrous. You don't want a kid's head to get out the door and have him/her caught by the neck.

That's not to mention the mess it'll make of the door itself.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I put a "closer" on my screen door. Actually it is two springs that get attached to the jam, and the upper and lower hinges. Seems to work pretty good, but will not prevent a toddler from opening the door.

I think a gate would be the best option. When our daughter was still very young, we took a small expandable gate with us, and used that.

Tim


----------

